# [Aporte] Robot seguidor de línea con Arduino y Sensor LRE-F22



## JuanLeantec (Oct 29, 2014)

Buenas tardes amigos.

El clásico robot con el que todos nos iniciamos en el mundo de la robótica, El robot seguidor de linea.

*Materiales usados*

-Arduino UNO Rev3. Esta será la placa encargada de recibir la información procedente del sensor y procesarla para así seguir la linea.

-Chasis robot 2WD. Sobre este chasis, montaremos toda la electrónica necesaria para manejar nuestro robot.

-Sensor LRE-F22. Este sensor es el encargado de detectar la linea en el suelo.

-Controlador de motores L298N. Este es el encargado de aportar potencia a las señales de procedentes de nuestro Arduino Uno para controlar los motores.

-Cables protoboard. Estos cables los usamos para conectar todos los componentes que componen nuestro robot.

Podéis descargar el código, el esquema de conexión y la librería para el control de motores

Espero que sea util. UN SALUDOOO


----------



## george.manson.69 (Oct 31, 2014)

Muy bueno!

Saludos!


----------



## Dario (Oct 31, 2014)

Aunque no soy muy amigo de don arduino, te felicito por el aporte amigo, esta buenisimo jeje...


----------



## JuanLeantec (Nov 6, 2014)

Buenas de nuevo, os dejo una entrada de mi blog, en la que se describe con más detalles como montar este robot, además como ejemplo y posible utilidad del mismo, habló sobre unos robots camareros que usan la misma tecnología que el típico seguidor de línea

http://www.leantec.es/tienda/blog/12_Robot-camarero.html

Espero que les siga siendo útil.


----------

